# Urgent help - neurosurgery for spinal tumor removal



## yassimir (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I have recently been diagnosed with a spinal tumor that needs to be removed ASAP. I would prefer to get the procedure done in the UAE however i need recommendations for good neurosurgeons available.

If you have or know of anyone who has experience with a good neurosurgeon in the UAE can you please let me know of your experience and how the procedure went. Please let me know all good and bad experiences.

Thank you for your help


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I had spinal fusion done at Medcare at Safa Park. They now have a separate hospital for orthopedics, etc. My doctor is a neurosurgeon - Imtiaz Hashmi. I can't comment on his skills for the type of surgery you need but the procedure I underwent was pretty major - two x 15 cm rods and ten screws, five and a half hours in theatre - and I am walking, sitting and standing, none of which I could do before the operation when four discs blew in one go. Oh yes and I have even been known to take to the dance floor too! Good luck and hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Melo_88 (Feb 24, 2013)

Try searching on DoctorUna, there is a number of good neuro surgeons, and you can book your appointment or contact doctor through the website as well


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Last year I had spine surgery with Wooridal Spinal Center on SZD. They were excellent and I recommend them highly. 


http://www.wsc.ae/home.aspx

Good luck.


----------



## JoeSum (Aug 28, 2013)

*Good Neurosurgeon*



yassimir said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have recently been diagnosed with a spinal tumor that needs to be removed ASAP. I would prefer to get the procedure done in the UAE however i need recommendations for good neurosurgeons available.
> 
> ...


We had a good experience with a family member who had his spine microsurgery done in Singapore. The doctor was Dr Prem Pillay at the Neuro Spine and Pain center there. He had international qualifications from both the UK and the USA.


----------



## Rayhana.asmar (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello, I would like to take advises from u. I am waiting for a 2nd opinion appt with Dr. Shim of Wooridul. I have been diagnosed of having a cervical spinal compression lately without distinct pains for now. I am seeing Dr. Nicandro in Medcare but I want to have 2nd opinion with Wooridul.

How is the surgery in Wooridul?

Hope everything is all fine with u all.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Rayhana.asmar said:


> Hello, I would like to take advises from u. I am waiting for a 2nd opinion appt with Dr. Shim of Wooridul. I have been diagnosed of having a cervical spinal compression lately without distinct pains for now. I am seeing Dr. Nicandro in Medcare but I want to have 2nd opinion with Wooridul. How is the surgery in Wooridul? Hope everything is all fine with u all.


I've had major disc surgery at Medcare (two 15 cm rods and ten screws). Before that, I consulted at Wooridul. They tend to take the more holistic route but they were incredibly expensive. To clean up just one disc, it would have cost the price of a small car! It's important you get a second opinion, but I think you may find Wooridul to be at one end of the scale and Medcare at the other plus the costs involved (unless they've changed their fees). Perhaps you might need a third opinion to get a balance between the two? Don't forget, whichever route you go, you'll need a lot of physio afterwards. My surgeon was Imtiaz Hashmi at Medcare. He's always incredibly booked up, I think I was very lucky to have him.


----------



## Rayhana.asmar (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks, Bedougirl. Once I am done with my check up with Wooridul, I will compare the procedure that they will do and most esp. the surgery expenses. 

Hope you're doing well now, it has been 2yrs.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Rayhana.asmar said:


> Thanks, Bedougirl. Once I am done with my check up with Wooridul, I will compare the procedure that they will do and most esp. the surgery expenses. Hope you're doing well now, it has been 2yrs.


I'm doing really well Rayhana. My procedure was lumbar. I think the recovery time from cervical is quicker. One thing I do know though is that cervical is quite often self resolving and can be helped with physio. Please be sure you are not opting for surgery before you need to.


----------



## Rayhana.asmar (Sep 30, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> I'm doing really well Rayhana. My procedure was lumbar. I think the recovery time from cervical is quicker. One thing I do know though is that cervical is quite often self resolving and can be helped with physio. Please be sure you are not opting for surgery before you need to.


Mine is a congenital thing, I have an extra bone since birth but I just knew recently. So stop it from compressing my spine, it needs to be chopped. If there's only a way that I won't go through surgery, I won't. Happy to hear that u are doing well. I will keep u posted after my appt. with Wooridul which is end of this month since the doctor is fully booked. Hoping for the best. 😊🙏🏻


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Rayhana.asmar said:


> Mine is a congenital thing, I have an extra bone since birth but I just knew recently. So stop it from compressing my spine, it needs to be chopped. If there's only a way that I won't go through surgery, I won't. Happy to hear that u are doing well. I will keep u posted after my appt. with Wooridul which is end of this month since the doctor is fully booked. Hoping for the best. dde0adde4fcdffb


Good luck! Look forward to hearing how it went.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

how much does such a procedure cost in UAE? just curious.


----------

